# Bathroom Remodel



## Vikeologist (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a house that was built in the 50's and the previous owner had blown in insulation in the attic but there is not a moisture barrier of any kind anywhere in the ceilings...

Will this hurt anything? Will mold grow in the attic?  Also I want to remodel my bathroom, but to take down the old ceiling all of the insulation will fall through into the bathroom, what do i do?

I also want to install an exhaust fan, because I am getting a lot of moisture on the walls and ceiling in the bathroom and on all of the windows in my house.

Please help!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 24, 2009)

What is the ceiling in your bathroom currently made out of? Is there a barrier between the insulation and the bathroom ceiling? There should be.


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 24, 2009)

I think it is dry wall, but it is kind of wavy...it sure doesnt seem like plaster to me...

also, no there is no barrier between the insulation and the ceiling...that is my problem.  When i take the ceiling down, all of the insulation is going to fall into the bathroom...

what should I do?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2009)

You need to plow a path to your work area and move the insulation. Then you will have a path for when you need to put it back....no other way but to get in there.
Get a tyvek suit...$20 and a respirator $20  more. and maybe some goggles

Good luck.


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 25, 2009)

but what do i do about there not being a vapor barrier?  when i pull down the drywall on the ceiling to put up new, all of the insulation will fall through the ceiling.  how do I avoid this, and should I put a vapor barrier up when i remodel, and how?


----------



## GBR (Oct 26, 2009)

After you remove the loose insulation to other areas in the attic, remove the ceiling and install some faced fiberglass batt, stapling the flanges to the edge of the ceiling joists. Then you will have a new vapor retarder and insulation. Use the first layer as high as the joists, second perpendicular layer as per R-value for your locale. 

That is only if you have to remove the ceiling. Only in very cold climates, do you need a vapor barrier in the attic. A special vapor retarder paint primer will also meet the requirements (0.5 perms) to keep the moisture from going to your insulation over the bathroom. 

The solution to your problem is an exhaust fan, rated for your bathroom square footage. Bathroom Fan Sizing 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 26, 2009)

yes I live in Minnesota, so I will definately need a vapor barrier.  Would you also put up plastic before the new drywall as well as the faced insulation?

Also could i just put the faced insulation between the joists then put the blown in stuff back over top of the faced insulation in the joists?

What brand fans do you recommend?  I am looking at some 'Broan' ones at lowes.


----------



## GBR (Oct 26, 2009)

yes I live in Minnesota, so I will definately need a vapor barrier. Would you also put up plastic before the new drywall as well as the faced insulation?
One or the other, not both. 

Also could i just put the faced insulation between the joists then put the blown in stuff back over top of the faced insulation in the joists?
If not too heavy so as to compress the batts.

What brand fans do you recommend? I am looking at some 'Broan' ones at lowes. 
Those are a good brand by me, check the sone rating (sound running) on the web search. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Vikeologist (Oct 26, 2009)

The 'Broan' one i am looking at is 130 CFM and 2.0 Sones...is that good?  I will have to measure my bathroom tonight and give you the exact dimensions.


----------



## Vikeologist (Nov 7, 2009)

so is that bathfan i mentioned above a good one? and is flexible duct ok to vent it to the roof?


----------

